# May photo thread (2010)



## gamma globulins (May 1, 2010)

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-05/

Another late night.

What do you think urban, is this shit?


----------



## derf (May 1, 2010)

No. It's pretty good.


----------



## derf (May 1, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (May 2, 2010)

It has been one of those long long weeks a gig each night, friday there was three, but a good half an hour to get to each one and counting for lateness of things it worked this was on the run to the last one of the night i slept much of Sat..


----------



## e19896 (May 2, 2010)

Take an image mate..


----------



## e19896 (May 2, 2010)

On me way to the last gig of Fri/Sat Morning i got home at 4am..


----------



## derf (May 2, 2010)

The women send the kid into traffic to collect cash and then take it from her.


----------



## derf (May 2, 2010)

Snakes on a plane......well, pedicab.


----------



## derf (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Bailey (May 2, 2010)

Got my new prime lens  ( Olympus 55mm f1.2 )

<removed>


----------



## e19896 (May 3, 2010)

This is Huey "Sonny" Simmons (b. August 4, 1933, Sicily Island, Louisiana) is an American jazz musician. He grew up in Oakland, California, where he began playing the english horn. At age 16 he took up the alto saxophone, which became his primary instrument. He is one of the few jazz musicians to use the english horn as a solo instrument. In the early 1960s he worked with Charles Mingus and Prince Lasha before recording his own LPs for ESP-Disk. http://www.sonnysimmons.org/ he was playing Sheffield..


----------



## e19896 (May 3, 2010)

Derek Saw


----------



## e19896 (May 3, 2010)

Charley Collins (drums)


----------



## e19896 (May 3, 2010)

J.C


----------



## derf (May 3, 2010)

e19896 said:


> .



Fantastic photos.
May I say you are only a lot brilliant with that camera of yours.


----------



## e19896 (May 3, 2010)

The (band) "Sonny" Simmons Quartet.


----------



## e19896 (May 3, 2010)

nuff said oh what a fucking gig, and i had a meal with them all and pints of the black stuff i love my work..


----------



## stowpirate (May 3, 2010)

Taken with a Chernobyl disaster charity shop with a Russian Fed 50.  Film developed in the kitchen sink with out of date chemicals.  Negatives hung on the garden line to dry...


----------



## Bailey (May 3, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> saster charity shop with a Russian Fed 50.  Film developed in the kitchen sink with out of date chemicals.  Negatives hung on the garden line to dry



nice!!!

i must say i am very impressed with the level of talent being displayed around here.


----------



## stowpirate (May 3, 2010)

Bailey said:


> nice!!!
> 
> i must say i am very impressed with the level of talent being displayed around here.



I have for some time believed this was the best photography forum on the internet and that is by a considerable wide margin. Those snake photos earlier are incredible


----------



## stowpirate (May 3, 2010)

derf said:


>



Nothing I can really say about this one


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2010)

.


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2010)

Victoria station earlier this evening.


----------



## e19896 (May 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Victoria station earlier this evening.


----------



## stowpirate (May 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Victoria station earlier this evening.



There is something wrong with your lens - Brilliant photo


----------



## stowpirate (May 4, 2010)

More from the Fed 50 & kitchen sink


----------



## sim667 (May 4, 2010)

derf said:


>



thats an atlas moth innit?


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 4, 2010)




----------



## kerb (May 4, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> More from the Fed 50 & kitchen sink



This has a beautiful vintage look to it. Looks like it was taken years ago.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2010)

Why has this thread had "2010" added to the title?


----------



## dlx1 (May 4, 2010)

does it matter


----------



## Kingdom (May 4, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 4, 2010)

kerb said:


> This has a beautiful vintage look to it. Looks like it was taken years ago.



It's Industar-81  lens is not that sharp which helps to give that vintage look.


----------



## cybertect (May 4, 2010)

I was rather caught by surprise by this on my way to work this morning. 






I figured it was just a one off for the Elephant & Castle, but it turned out to be one of many in the Elephant Parade.

Some photos of heffalumps at More London to follow, probably.


----------



## cybertect (May 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


>



JMW Turner?


----------



## derf (May 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> There is something wrong with your lens - Brilliant photo



Lens is fine. It's one of those new rubber trains.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2010)

derf said:


> Lens is fine. It's one of those new rubber trains.



It's specially designed for the circle line.


----------



## derf (May 5, 2010)

sim667 said:


> thats an atlas moth innit?



No clue I'm afraid. It was outside my house one morning.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I was rather caught by surprise by this on my way to work this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A load of them in Mayfair today too.

Seems a bit of a ripoff of the concrete cows to me but as it's all for some worthy cause, mustn't grumble


----------



## derf (May 5, 2010)

There are a lot of beggars out here but this is the first time I've seen this lass.
Old, blind and looking seriously ill.
She had no idea I have taken the photo but I paid her for it anyway.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 5, 2010)

teuchter

That photograph is amazing.  More so because it was taken with a Nokia N97.  Is that one of the lens options, or did you mess with it in Photoshop or similar?


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> teuchter
> 
> That photograph is amazing.  More so because it was taken with a Nokia N97.  Is that one of the lens options, or did you mess with it in Photoshop or similar?



3 photos stitched together in Hugin.


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2010)

More craptastic 35mm cameras...


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2010)

teuchter said:


> 3 photos stitched together in Hugin.



What have I started - addictive software is that hugin


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2010)

Kingdom said:


>



Nice photo


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> What have I started - addictive software is that hugin



It is.

Damn you


----------



## Kingdom (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Stowpirate... new camera


----------



## cybertect (May 5, 2010)

Queen's Walk by Tower Bridge


----------



## cybertect (May 5, 2010)

Still enjoying the 50mm. Shooting manual today.


----------



## cybertect (May 5, 2010)

Last one for today


----------



## gamma globulins (May 6, 2010)

Lots of brilliant photos already. Particularly loving mwgdrwg and kingdom's. I'll have to look out for those nellyphants next time I'm in London though.

Got a 50mm f/1.8 E series lens recently. Here's a few trial photos around the house.
















And out


----------



## Kingdom (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, Gemma!


----------



## cybertect (May 6, 2010)

^^^ I have this idea that you're rather partial to Ben Nicholson's relief sculptures.


----------



## Kingdom (May 6, 2010)

cybertect said:


> ^^^ I have this idea that you're rather partial to Ben Nicholson's relief sculptures.



Not heard of him. I'll have a google.

Got this from an Open House in Brighton. Can't remeber the artists name though and, weirdly, it's not signed. Just says White Spot 42 on the back!


----------



## derf (May 6, 2010)

watching a factory burn down. (Yes, that is what they were doing)


----------



## cybertect (May 6, 2010)

some more heffalumps, and people interacting with them, which is more fun than just pictures of elephants


----------



## stowpirate (May 6, 2010)

Old Newton Junction taken with a 35mm Beauty Lightomatic III Rangefinder Camera dating from 1960ish.


----------



## Kingdom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 6, 2010)

[imagines JC2 wandering the streets of Vancouver acting like ]


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2010)

cybertect said:


> [imagines JC2 wandering the streets of Vancouver acting like ]






If someone stuck a camera in my face like that, I'd probably haul off and slug them. Some differences between me and him. First and foremost, I wouldn't be caught dead in a floppy white Tilley Endurable hat, with pink shirt and red sweater, topped off with a white camera vest, looking like I was on safari in the Ngorongoro Basin. 

Next, I never use a flash, and don't cradle a giant light meter like it was a Faberge Egg. 

And last, I would never be so disrespectful as to shove a camera in someone's face and set off a flash. Maybe it's because he's a New Yorker...


One thing I was thinking about, though. My favourite photo subject, is people. But the next step, is to ask strangers to pose, or to do things while I photograph them. I haven't worked up the nerve yet, but maybe soon.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2010)

I'm just a normal person taking photos. Bruce Gliden is a Photographer.


----------



## derf (May 7, 2010)

More people watching the fire.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2010)

Aw johnny  I know your 'casual' camera angles are all part of your style, but that one with the red & white car would look really nice rotated and cropped. Gorgeous light and colours!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Aw johnny  I know your 'casual' camera angles are all part of your style, but that one with the red & white car would look really nice rotated and cropped. Gorgeous light and colours!



But it would then become static and regular, and lose the sense of motion, of passage, which is also one of the things I like about it. It's also been cropped from the original frame.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2010)

The uncropped original:

[five minutes is long enough...]


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 7, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2010)

I'm going to take a wild guess that those weren't shot with a 1950s Retinette and developed in your sink at home 


Detail of Eduardo Paolozzi's _Head of Invention_ sculpture outside the Design Museum at Butlers Wharf, London SE1.


----------



## stowpirate (May 7, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess that those weren't shot with a 1950s Retinette and developed in your sink at home



Fujifilm exr72  beastie. 

I am having trouble with the sky having the right colour. Might return to film as at least you can hide the imperfections


----------



## dlx1 (May 8, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4026/4585453587_4071c864cd_b.jpg

Johnny Canuck2

any closeup of car left in photo above


----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 8, 2010)

A few other shots here 

/anorak


----------



## cybertect (May 8, 2010)

Bermondsey Underground station by Ian Ritchie Architects


----------



## heinous seamus (May 8, 2010)

I took some photos of a crypt near my house today, which I thought I may as well post here.

Unfortunately the cherry blossom wasn't quite out yet






Bandstand






Gargoyles!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2010)

p.s. 'Johnny Canuck2' got drunk, changed his password, then forgot what it was by the next day. Hence, a new poster: Johnny Canuck3.  Looking at it, it was a good time to retire the old one. My post number was almost a palindrome: 96,690.

Anyway...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 10, 2010)

Bermondsey today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2010)

best pub in the world






some ladies in red






my boy


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (May 10, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 10, 2010)

Matt Groening is touring?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Matt Groening is touring?








you bet your arse


----------



## Kingdom (May 10, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Matt Groening is touring?



Lols

http://www.atpfestival.com/events/mattgroening.php


----------



## cybertect (May 10, 2010)

Ah... doh! 

I've been consciously avoiding festival listings since the nipper arrived.

(and now I know that Hope Sandoval is playing ATP I remember why I want to avoid the frustration of knowing I can't go right now... )


----------



## Kingdom (May 10, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I remember why I want to avoid the frustration of knowing I can't go right now... )



*Zips lips*


----------



## cybertect (May 10, 2010)

Bugger

The Residents were playing too


----------



## Kingdom (May 10, 2010)

I was at the front, right in the middle for The Residents, soundcheck and show. Waited years to see them and they didn't disappoint. Had they came out in eyeballs i may well have exploded. They are a 3-some now. "Carlos left, Carlos is an asshole" said Randy. Got some good video of them... stayed tuned to my Flickr.


----------



## cybertect (May 11, 2010)

Kingdom said:


> I was at the front, right in the middle for The Residents, soundcheck and show.



I haven't seen them for quite a few years (but they did wear the eyeballs )

I'm not jealous. No. Not at all. 

Anyhow, a diversion from this digression to put us back on topic


----------



## gamma globulins (May 11, 2010)

cybertect said:


>





Kingdom said:


>



Great shots!

In celebration of tomorrow's release (well, not really, I probably won't see it til June... )


----------



## wiskey (May 12, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Detail of Eduardo Paolozzi's _Head of Invention_ sculpture outside the Design Museum at Butlers Wharf, London SE1.



!


----------



## wiskey (May 12, 2010)

so we went to the zoo yesterday:















and by pure coincidence an Atlas Moth like the one posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## cybertect (May 12, 2010)

Bermondsey today

St Saviour's Dock SE1







Rouel Road Estate SE16


----------



## dlx1 (May 13, 2010)

Butterfly n sharks looking up


----------



## stowpirate (May 13, 2010)

Suffolk Sky






It has been suggested that one of these would make a good XP desktop


----------



## stowpirate (May 13, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (May 13, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 13, 2010)

The Shard's core has started rising again - now at level 23 with a new crane installed on the top of the slipform rig that's casting the core.


----------



## stowpirate (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 14, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 14, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



Oh, fab!


----------



## soluble duck (May 14, 2010)

.

edit: link didnt work....oops


----------



## stowpirate (May 14, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (May 14, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



Yeah, I'm not usually one for street photography, but this is brilliant!

More playing with the fisheye. I like the planety effect of this one.


----------



## Kingdom (May 14, 2010)

Stowpirate - loving the sky reflection in the windscreen.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Oh, fab!



Thanks. Sometimes you get lucky to catch something on the street. I think this was one of those moments. This has to be one of my new favourite 'captures' I've made, of recent days.


----------



## cybertect (May 14, 2010)

The Arnold Estate, SE1

Architectural note: I swear I can detect the influence of the Amsterdam School in that archway and some of the window detailing.


----------



## e19896 (May 15, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (May 15, 2010)

cybertect
like last one: 4607293974_9463d460d6_o.jpg


----------



## gamma globulins (May 15, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 15, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


>



Now you are showing off - brilliant photo


----------



## gamma globulins (May 15, 2010)

Thanks! It was done with my 50mm AIS at f1.8. Manual focus only so I had to take an educated guess and then take loads while moving it very slowly back and forth in the direction of my face....  Still, worked out ok in the end!

What are you using for your recent posts? They look suspiciously digital!


----------



## blairsh (May 15, 2010)

Didn't realise how many pictures i had that i forgot about. Did a stencil as a favour for a mate tother day in a rather cool building for something or other...


----------



## stowpirate (May 15, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> What are you using for your recent posts? They look suspiciously digital!



Craptastic compact Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX12. The ones with the Leica logo when in fact the lenses are made by Panasonic.


----------



## stowpirate (May 15, 2010)

edixa prismaflex slr


----------



## gamma globulins (May 15, 2010)

I like that. Very space-age retro! Though possibly not very ergonomic....


----------



## stowpirate (May 15, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> I like that. Very space-age retro! Though possibly not very ergonomic....



It is a very simple camera to use but has no built in TTL metering.  The fitted lens has a reputation of not being that sharp unless stepped down. I think it is quite a rare camera now as it was made in the period when the German camera industry was going down the toilet 










A couple of photos taken with the beast


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 15, 2010)




----------



## stethoscope (May 16, 2010)

Occasionally have to go to meetings at St Mary's in Paddington, so here's a few pics of Paddington Basin taken in my lunch break a week or so ago (never even realised it was there previously!)





















(only taken on a camera phone which I had to hand, so not great quality)


----------



## dlx1 (May 16, 2010)

_Ninjas killed my Family_


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2010)

I've been scanning some negatives from several years ago when I used to use an actual real camera.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (May 17, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 17, 2010)

You're, er, hitting your stride, JC2.5


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 18, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I've been scanning some negatives from several years ago when I used to use an actual real camera.




Beautiful. 

I wonder how many u75 photographers still use film?


----------



## stowpirate (May 18, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



Nice spooky feel to this one


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 18, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Nice spooky feel to this one



Thanks. That's sort of what I was thinking: a bit spooky.


----------



## gamma globulins (May 18, 2010)

JC2 seems to be on a roll...


----------



## cybertect (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 19, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 19, 2010)

Modern digital compact


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 19, 2010)

From Tower Bridge looking east this afternoon. 2-shot pano with the 35mm f/2.







If you want to see a 2048px wide version, click here


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 20, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (May 20, 2010)

cybertect said:


> From Tower Bridge looking east this afternoon. 2-shot pano with the 35mm f/2.



Bet that looks pretty good in B&W too.....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 20, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 20, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 21, 2010)

The Hop Exchange, Southwark Street SE1


----------



## cybertect (May 21, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

^ the thing on the wall under a bridge somewhere around southwark?


----------



## cybertect (May 21, 2010)

That's it. On Southwark Street not far from the Hop Exchange.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

It's funny, it doesn't look real in the photo.


----------



## dlx1 (May 21, 2010)

cybertect said:


>


new modem dalek


----------



## cybertect (May 21, 2010)

Curiously enough, _Daleks_ was that title I gave it on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (May 22, 2010)

It was the boy's 3rd birthday yesterday


----------



## stowpirate (May 22, 2010)

cybertect said:


> It was the boy's 3rd birthday yesterday



A future Hendrix. It will get expensive when he asks you for a real one


----------



## e19896 (May 23, 2010)

Background


----------



## dlx1 (May 23, 2010)

colours look better in RL


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2010)

A few more here


----------



## stowpirate (May 23, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Background



That is a powerful image


----------



## stowpirate (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 24, 2010)

*Dip Dab*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 24, 2010)

More


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Padcore (May 24, 2010)

Was in Paris this month; Street shit;


----------



## Padcore (May 24, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 24, 2010)

A pair of crackers. Reminds me of Diane Arbus


----------



## Paul Russell (May 24, 2010)

Padcore said:


> Was in Paris this month; Street shit



The first one is really nice.


----------



## Padcore (May 24, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## dlx1 (May 24, 2010)

Padcore Nice 

skater jumps 
Bloke play ball game - what ever it called


----------



## stowpirate (May 24, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 24, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (May 24, 2010)

Wow, ace shots Padcore. The two shots on the steps are both brilliant, and the elderly ladies are also great! And I'm loving the vignetting in GarfieldLeChat's last two images. I haven't messd around with that kind of thing much yet, but you certainly make it look appealing.

This is an old photo, but I recently recropped and reprocessed it into B&W and am much happier with it. It's the Millenial Cross in Gdansk, put into place (atop an artificial hill full of old military stuff) to mark 1000 years of Christianity in the city. It's nice, but there's something very cobra-like about it.






And then a shot of one of Gdank's shipyards taken from that hill.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 24, 2010)

Padcore said:


> Was in Paris this month; Street shit;]



Those are excellent.


----------



## cybertect (May 24, 2010)

Dad







Son + Cake








> What is Cake?
> 
> Well, it has an active ingredient which is a dangerous psychoactive compound known as dimesmeric andersonphosphate. It stimulates the part of the brain called Shatner's Bassoon.






BTW, I've been enjoying your recent club series, Garf.


----------



## teuchter (May 24, 2010)

.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 26, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 26, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 26, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 26, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 26, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4641768471_cf28043ae9_b.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (May 26, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 26, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (May 26, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (May 26, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>



Wowowow, that macro is amazing! Really otherworldly.

I haven't been doing much photography of late (must...finish...thesis...) but have been playing around with some old photos before uploading them to flickr. It's interesting watching my skillz develop. I'm only half as rubbish as I once was. 
















(not the same band)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 26, 2010)

Moon in a Slot:


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 27, 2010)

So many talented photographers on this thread and fantastic photos!  I love looking though and admiring everyone's work.

I am not a good photographer and I have a pretty poor camera but I offer up this picture I took earlier in the week as I'm quite fond of it.


----------



## gamma globulins (May 27, 2010)

That's not bad at all. I might recommend a little cropping on that one, but it's quite pleasant. Do you do any postprocessing? I've found it a good way to rescue photos from my own lack of skill. Plus playing around with crops and stuff teaches you about composition and framing quite quickly (or quicker than the first four years of just taking photos did for me anyway).

Quick crop:


----------



## gamma globulins (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, to be honest I might still prefer yours.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 27, 2010)

Haha!  I don't know!  I tried cropping in but I couldn't decide if it looked nicer or not.  I think I could have got a better angle in the first place really and that's the problem.  I got enticed by the big tree's reflection in the paddy field and then didn't notice until I got home that the whole picture's a bit lopsided.   

Thank you so much for your feedback!


----------



## gamma globulins (May 27, 2010)

Big tree and mountain/reflections are definitely the best part of the photo (a bit more moutain would have been nice). I've slowly learned that what makes a nice view and what makes a nice photo don't totally overlap, you notice very different things in both.

Looking closely I see that MS paint has stolen some of the colour vibrancy (pulling an all nighter at uni, no access to the usual tools) which might be part of why I think yours is better. If you do do any cropping the hint of tree on the far left should be the first to go, but anything else is just taste. What were you shooting with?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 27, 2010)

I'm using a errrr Kodak C1013?  It's shit, but it was very cheap.  

Your point about a good view not always being a good photo is very true, and something I hadn't really thought of before.  I'm going to try and keep that in mind when I take photos from now on.  Thank you!


----------



## gamma globulins (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, checked a couple of reviews which cited issues around colour casting and over/underexposure. If you're finding these a problem then doing some postprocessing might really help. If you decide to give it a go I'd suggest trying google picasa to start with, it's very used friendly and has "I'm feeling lucky" options as well as manual control. You might find after a while that it's a bit limited, but it's perfect for beginners and I still find it perfect for quick fixes (I use another free program: GIMP, for advanced options like layers).

[I'll stop now, but good luck.]


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## kerb (May 27, 2010)

cybertect said:


> A pair of crackers. Reminds me of Diane Arbus



I thought exactly the same. 

They're excellent Padcore


----------



## kerb (May 27, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> It's interesting watching my skillz develop. I'm only half as rubbish as I once was.



You're certainly not rubbish. 



gamma globulins said:


>


----------



## stowpirate (May 27, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 27, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Wowowow, that macro is amazing! Really otherworldly.



The result of a weird five minutes of playing with Photoscape software. 

Also rediscovered my obsolete Finepix S5600 yesterday


----------



## stowpirate (May 27, 2010)

Here is an idea. Who needs a negative scanner when the sky will do the same job.


----------



## stowpirate (May 27, 2010)

Alien Flowers


----------



## stowpirate (May 27, 2010)

World Cup Fever


----------



## stowpirate (May 27, 2010)

I think I found the look I was after ?


----------



## cybertect (May 27, 2010)

I discovered today that the new Strata building at the Elephant lies on the main axis of the Millennium Bridge.







Tempted to put this into this month's compo


----------



## stowpirate (May 27, 2010)

cybertect said:


>



Like this one


----------



## dlx1 (May 27, 2010)

> Tempted to put this into this month's compo


 - Nice
long legs too


----------



## stowpirate (May 28, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 28, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (May 28, 2010)

Steam train Tornado 60163 -  London Liverpool Street to Norwich

_A truly strange feeling as my eyes filled_ 
Going back tonight for return trip


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Steam train Tornado 60163 -  London Liverpool Street to Norwich
> 
> _A truly strange feeling as my eyes filled_


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2010)




----------



## soluble duck (May 28, 2010)

from an east German 'volk' festival which comprised of people getting pissed on delicious fruit wine and listening to the most awful cover bands...

it was one of the most fun days i have had in a while


----------



## gamma globulins (May 29, 2010)

kerb said:


> You're certainly not rubbish.



Thanks! Though that's a rescue crop of an otherwise poor photo. My composition skills have improved, that's for sure. And my keep rate has dropped over the years too, partly because of higher standards, and partly because I take more (friends have resigned themselves to it nowadays).



stowpirate said:


> [re Macro]
> The result of a weird five minutes of playing with Photoscape software.


Playing or wrestling? I always find photoscape strangely unweildy. Perhaps because it's so different to both GIMP and picasa, and my brain can't handle a third option.



stowpirate said:


>


 Loving this one btw!

Couple more rescue/reprocessed jobs from 2006, both of which are a bit dodgy composition wise. The second is from a Brian Jonestown Massacre gig.
(I'll keep them small so the grain doesn't look too hideous)











P.S. Teuchter - are those film shots more of the same?


----------



## stowpirate (May 29, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 29, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (May 29, 2010)

Not sure if this works as poor light in foreground?


----------



## gamma globulins (May 29, 2010)

I think it just about works, though you might get something more pleasing by turning it into some sort of abstract.

I quite like a light cartoon effect in GIMP (to solidify the edges a bit) followed by a selective gaussian blur. It makes things like these:


----------



## stowpirate (May 29, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> I think it just about works, though you might get something more pleasing by turning it into some sort of abstract.
> 
> I quite like a light cartoon effect in GIMP (to solidify the edges a bit) followed by a selective gaussian blur.



I will have to try that idea. I sort of stopped using Gimp in recent times. I have rediscovered PhotoScape and Xnview. 

I like that second photo.


----------



## gamma globulins (May 29, 2010)

It was my first HDR, from the British Museum facade.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ananabanana/4457462964/in/set-72157623553819739/

But there's an annoying net in front to keep the pigeons out and I wanted to get rid of it. You can still see hints of it in the blurred version above (especially in the ball and along the staves) but I'm much happier with this one.

Might have a play with photoscape again. I remember there was a cool tilt-shift effect which I haven't been able to do in GIMP. Coupling it with GIMPs layers might produce some fun effects. Though thinking about it I don't know how many photos I have that will really make the most of that pairing.


----------



## stowpirate (May 29, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> It was my first HDR, from the British Museum facade.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ananabanana/4457462964/in/set-72157623553819739/
> 
> But there's an annoying net in front to keep the pigeons out and I wanted to get rid of it. You can still see hints of it in the blurred version above (especially in the ball and along the staves) but I'm much happier with this one.
> ...



I like Photoscapes, deepen, brighten, backlighting and antique filters. The worst aspect of this software is that the control area eats into editing realestate. But then that is also a serious flaw with Elements, Photoshop and Paint shop Pro. 

Picasa appears to be the best thought out photo editor organiser but is so limited in functionality and again has that realestate problem. No mirror horizontal/vertical or negative function makes it next to useless for me. Obviously OK if you are just using a digital camera and not traditional film and scanning your own negatives.


----------



## gamma globulins (May 29, 2010)

I agree on Picasa, it could do so much more, but maybe they don't want to drift into competition with the bigger programs. Also I'm still not sure what data it sends back to google. I've unchecked the box, but find my bandwidth seems throttled whenever I've got it running. These days I use it for cropping (so much friendlier than GIMP) and doing autoadjusts of curves when I've got a lot of images to get through. Oh and cloning spots off teenage skin (club photos, nothing sordid*). I always assumed that the deepen and lighten functions could be done in GIMP, but either I didn't know how, or needed a plugin. I haven't done much with those sort of things yet, but maybe if I go back to it I'll find it less frustrating than I used to.

On the flipping I don't understand though, can't you just flip the negatives themselves before you scan them? Though I understand the shoot them now and let god sort them out approach is easier.

* well, nothing too sordid


----------



## stowpirate (May 29, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> On the flipping I don't understand though, can't you just flip the negatives themselves before you scan them? Though I understand the shoot them now and let god sort them out approach is easier.



In an ideal world it would be easier to scan them correctly to start with 

For me things never work out that way - reversed/mirrored text only become obvious after scanning 

Picasa could add a little more functionality. Maybe an advanced tab including mirror, curves, equalize and a few more powerful editing options.


----------



## teuchter (May 29, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Thanks! Though that's a rescue crop of an otherwise poor photo. My composition skills have improved, that's for sure. And my keep rate has dropped over the years too, partly because of higher standards, and partly because I take more (friends have resigned themselves to it nowadays).
> 
> 
> Playing or wrestling? I always find photoscape strangely unweildy. Perhaps because it's so different to both GIMP and picasa, and my brain can't handle a third option.
> ...



More of the same what?


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>


make me think of one them sweets name -


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

One of the blue Bassets Allsorts?


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2010)

Bassets yes  thanks


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Not sure if this works as poor light in foreground?



I love this!  I was going to ask if you'd fiddled about* with it to make it look so ethereal. 

*I know all the technical terms.


----------



## stowpirate (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> One of the blue Bassets Allsorts?



 Spogs ?


----------



## stowpirate (May 29, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I love this!  I was going to ask if you'd fiddled about* with it to make it look so ethereal.
> 
> *I know all the technical terms.



Thanks just mucking around with backlight, deepen and brighten in Photoscape






This one is swapping RGB in Xnview.


----------



## quimcunx (May 30, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Thanks just mucking around with backlight, deepen and brighten in Photoscape



That's what I said.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 30, 2010)

zoooo said:


> One of the blue Bassets Allsorts?



This is actually the best photo posted so far this month.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (May 30, 2010)

teuchter said:


> More of the same what?



Scanned negatives, or was it from a developed photo? I've got a few 'propeh' photos I want to digitise and your and Stow's film photos make me wonder if scanning the negatives give better results than the developments?


----------



## cybertect (May 30, 2010)

Rough 'n' ready three-shot pano of the south London skyline from the top of St Paul's Cathedral






2048px wide version if you want to see it bigger.


----------



## badseed (May 31, 2010)

My first ever pano.
A bit of lens flare, noise in the sky and the WB went a bit awry, but I'm only learning.


----------



## badseed (May 31, 2010)

Nice rods


----------



## quimcunx (May 31, 2010)

I really like how the sky came out in that first one, badseed, even if, or perhaps because, it went awry.


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Scanned negatives, or was it from a developed photo? I've got a few 'propeh' photos I want to digitise and your and Stow's film photos make me wonder if scanning the negatives give better results than the developments?



Ah, yes, scanned negatives.

They are photos I took some time ago and I only ever had them processed commercially (never got into developing and all that myself).

The results of scanning the negatives are much better than the prints, on the whole. This is largely because I have more control over the process than I did when I just took the film into Boots or whatever, I guess. So (for example) where on the prints, the sky is pretty much all blown out, having scanned the negative, by adjusting the levels etc I can choose to keep a lot of the detail in the sky that is actually all there on the negative itself.

It's sort of making me wish I had got into developing my own photos in the days that I used a film camera, actually, because it makes clear how much effect that bit of the process has.


----------



## gamma globulins (May 31, 2010)

badseed said:


> My first ever pano.
> A bit of lens flare, noise in the sky and the WB went a bit awry, but I'm only learning.



That's ace! I especially like the parallelogram (probably wrong word - I mean diagonal box) effect of the sea -> hill.



teuchter said:


> Ah, yes, scanned negatives.
> 
> They are photos I took some time ago and I only ever had them processed commercially (never got into developing and all that myself).
> 
> ...



That sounds like a pretty solid recommendation then, thanks.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 31, 2010)

Who left that light on?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 31, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (May 31, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



Nice shot. I like the idea of the car dreaming of what could have been.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2010)

jazz


----------



## dweller (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 6, 2010)

Those last two are pretty great.


----------

